# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  LAUREL, né en 2010. Enfermé depuis chiot (8 ans) dans un box.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* LAUREL
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 

NOM : *LAUREL*

RACE : x ratier

SEXE : Male

AGE : Né en Janvier 2010

COULEUR : Corps noir chaussettes blanches et tête feu

ETAT SANTE : Primo vacciné, identifié, déparasité, castré

SON ORIGINE : Abandonné au refuge 

SON ENTENTE : Ok chiens mâle et femelle

SON COMPORTEMENT : *Laurel* est un chien timide. Il est sociable avec les autres chiens. Il est seul en box depuis le départ de son copain Gaspard.

LE 31/10/2016 :  *Laurel* a encore besoin detemps, il aura besoin d'une famille patiente

SON ORIGINE : Petit chiot abandonné au refuge avec ses frères et soeur

FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 

de 4 mois à 7 ans : 270.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 160.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 110.00 EUROS

Chien handicapé : 110.00 Euros

Arrivera en France, identifié, avec primo-vaccination et vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de  son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche d'Eternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption : 06.15.16.18.05 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : Mégane : 07.89.21.54.48  * 

Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Contactez nous : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## florannie

::  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## mamounette54

::  ::  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

regardez comme il est beau Laurel ... 
Il n'est pas grand et n'est  pas très gros ... il ne prendrait pas beaucoup de place et puis il est  un peu timide ... se fait discret !!! 
J'aimerai tellement que quelqu'un s'intéresse à lui !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## breton67

::  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

laurel à son passeport de prêt il peut venir rapidement en France

----------


## cindiea

::  ::

----------


## cindiea



----------


## cindiea



----------


## cindiea



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Taille petit - moyene 10 kg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Agrandir cette image

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Horrible nouvelle... RIP petit ange.

----------


## aurore27

Bon voyage Laurel, sois heureux là où tu es à présent. ::

----------


## manoe

Encore une de ces nouvelles qui me déchirent le coeur quand je vois partir un autre de ces petits après toute une vie sans amour... Et pourtant, qu'avait-il fait Laurel pour mériter cela sinon peut-être de n'être pas né au bon endroit comme tant de ses compagnons d'infortune... Je ne me ferai jamais à toute cette injustice de l'existence.
Puisses-tu être enfin en paix, libre et heureux dans la lumière petit ange Laurel que personne n'a jamais regardé, tu le mérites tellement  ::   ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Encore une de ces nouvelles qui me déchirent le coeur quand je vois partir un autre de ces petits après toute une vie sans amour... Et pourtant, qu'avait-il fait Laurel pour mériter cela sinon peut-être de n'être pas né au bon endroit comme tant de ses compagnons d'infortune... Je ne me ferai jamais à toute cette injustice de l'existence.
> Puisses-tu être enfin en paix, libre et heureux dans la lumière petit ange Laurel que personne n'a jamais regardé, tu le mérites tellement


C'est tellement triste, il aura passé toute sa vie enfermé dans un box sans jamais en sortir... mais comment faire pour améliorer leur vie si ils n'ont pas la chance d'être adoptés ??? 
La-bas il n'y a pas de bénévoles pour venir les sortir un peu, leur faire quelques câlins et essayer de rompre un peu leur monotonie... nous sommes tellement impuissants face à ça.

----------


## GADYNETTE

repose en paix joli petit ange !!!

----------


## anniec

RIP  ::

----------


## Ioko

RIP bonhomme

----------


## Wilo

Ça  brise le coeur tout ces loulous qui n'auront pas la chance de trouver une famille.

----------

